# Bulevardi



## Dikkie (Jul 11, 2016)

Some side project of mine, Bulevardi.




~ melodies from the past ~ by Bulevardi, on Flickr

What you think? Like it?
Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 21, 2017)

Corrosive Motions by Bulevardi, on Flickr

This is a sequel, with lemons and watertowers... find out more!
Let me know which ones you like !


----------

